# Old Casio



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just found this behind some books on a shelf. I bought it new in 1981. My only watch for about ten years and worn every day. Then my son wore it for a couple of years. Forgot all about it until today:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bloody Hell Alan!









I too had one 1st watch I bought after joining the RAF, I'm actually on ebay now this minute doing a search, How bloody spooky is that? I've been after one for ages.

Mine was a bit bigger, definetly had the "Marlin" in the center at the top not in the corner like yours and I think it was 200M but could poss be 100M.

I wore it constantly for 5 years or so, ended up with a hole in the crystal but it still worked, I just didn't get it wet!

I searched my mums loft in vain some time back hoping it had been stored up there.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I always wanted the black resin 50M version with that marlin design. My uncle and cousin had one about 1983 but when I looked for one at the time the Marlin design had been discontinued.









Andrew.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it wouldn't happen to have the model number on the back would it Alan?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

pg tips said:


> it wouldn't happen to have the model number on the back would it Alan?


That is quite a coincidence, Paul









On the back it has 248 W - 36 around the edge and 029993 stamped in the centre.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Alan,


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I had several of the black resin 50m versions, my mate was a manager at Ratners.....say no more!

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I went through a few as well, sadly as a child if I didn't swap it for something completely useless I would have scratched it falling over. I remember the first one it was a large Seiko lump of metal with an alarm


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Running_man said:


> I always wanted the black resin 50M version with that marlin design. My uncle and cousin had one about 1983 but when I looked for one at the time the Marlin design had been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your post reminded me Andrew that I used to have a black resin 50M version and I haven't got a wiff of clue whatever happened to it. Well done Dapper for at least shelving yours, mine must be lost forever....


----------



## Kerwin (Nov 2, 2004)

Sheesh, I had the black version of this too for about 5 years, replaced it with a black casio databank/calculator which fell to bit's after 3 years.

Still got a big soft spot for Casio, how many of you had a Casio as their first 'real' watch??

regards,

Kerwin.


----------

